# 5DS raw editing - SLOW



## Benhider (Sep 30, 2015)

Is anyone else having a problem batch editing their 5DS raw files in Adobe Photoshop CS6. I even shoot medium size files now, but my photoshop is struggling to scroll through each preview. I'm working on a late 2013 Macbook Pro with core i7 and 16GB Ram.... shouldn't be a problem.

It's starting to make my 5DS my least used camera because it takes so long to batch edit any raws. CS6 is struggling to even open a preview. It happens after a few seconds or more, but that adds a while to an edit of 200 files. 

Any suggestions about how to speed up photoshop?


----------



## tomscott (Sep 30, 2015)

Are you using an SSD, the HDD is usually the bottleneck.

Do you do any specific reason you use photoshop to batch edit? Lightroom is quicker than camera raw imo especially for batch processing. Lightroom CC also makes use of the graphics processor for faster previews.

I have a 13 MBA 11" with a 512gb SSD i7 and 8gbs and it has no issues with my 5DMKIII I've also tested plenty of 5DS files with it with no issue at all.


----------



## Benhider (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Tom, I also have no issue at all with my 5D Mark iii or 1DX, that's why I have noticed such a drop in performance. I am using a SSD.

I could try Lightroom to see if it's faster, but that's not my normal workflow.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 30, 2015)

Have to say that is really odd… I know that Medium files do take a bit more processing power to batch process because they have to be uncompressed. But other than that the system should handle it fine. Have you got any other higher end machines? I use mine on the go and have a Mac Pro I do all my main work on.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought a new ASUS ROG laptop a few months back, it is a version with no SSD but the machine is geared toward gaming. 4th generation I7 3.6ghz.

I am using LR 6 and here is what I see.

When processing the 5Ds R images it is quite fast, the lag when making adjustments is minimal. Occasionally there is refresh lag but not enough to bother me.
However when exporting and converting from RAW to JPEG it is very slow. I haven't put a stop watch to it but the files have been taking between 15 and 20 seconds to convert.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 30, 2015)

It's slow, but not any slower than the 645Z files. If you're looking for a quick fix, cull with Photomechanic as it's lightning fast even with the 50MP file size.

This reaffirms my belief that it's not Canon who'll make the most money from the 50MP body, but Intel/Apple/Sandisk/Seagate and all the supporting equipment that you need to upgrade to keep your work flowing.


----------



## CSD (Sep 30, 2015)

You really need a proper workstation to start editing medium format/5Ds images, that means serious hardware to make your time back. You need professional graphics to speed up functions in Photoshop (such as FireGL/Quadro cards), Fast mult-core processor, and I mean physical cores not virtual 'hyperthreaded', you need a strong subsystem with NVMe drives ideally or fast SATA 3 (6Gb/s) SSDs. You'll need 32Gb RAM to handle a multi-layer PSD or if you have less then you'll be doing multiple PSDs to break down the workflow into manageable chunks.

Personally I use a Intel i7 5930K, nVidia Quadro 4200 (full 10 bit editing), 64Gb RAM and a 400Gb Intel 750 SSD. I also have a Plextor M.2 SSD as a cache drive, all this is backed up by 2 x 4Tb WD Blacks for data. Handles large RAW files without many headaches except when you end up doing multi-layer editing or stitching.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd try Lightroom. Lightroom saves the settings for the controls in a database, this is much faster than writing a edited photo to disk.

Some operations tend to be slow, and a 50MP image takes more than twice the time of a 20 MP image, it does not seem to be linear.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 1, 2015)

Benhider said:


> Thanks Tom, I also have no issue at all with my 5D Mark iii or 1DX, that's why I have noticed such a drop in performance. I am using a SSD.
> 
> I could try Lightroom to see if it's faster, but that's not my normal workflow.



Do you have enough RAM and enough CPU power? 

Another advantage of LR is that you can tell it to render large previews of a whole set, then walk away for a while as it crunches. Come back later and it's much faster.


----------



## Benhider (Oct 2, 2015)

I just upgraded my OS to El Capitan and it seems to be working much faster. Not sure why that's affected the rendering of raws in photoshop, but it seems to have.

Thanks for everyones response. My main concern was based on the speed of rendering medium size CR2 files in CS6 from the 5DS on a MacBook Pro retina with full Ram upgrade and SSD. It shouldn't have been so slow. Hopefully it continues to remain quicker, I nearly sold the camera


----------

